# Recommendation for 20 gauge autoloader



## zoomngoldens

I had a very severe fracture of my arm a while back and shooting my 12 gauge O/U is now just downright painful. I am thinking of getting a 20 gauge autoloader for shooting fliers in our training group. Does anyone have recommendations for a decent one? I've only had O/Us so don't really know what to look at in an autoloader. Deb Anderson


----------



## Chuck Ward

Find someone with a Benelli 20 guage to try. They make 2 or 3 models in smaller sizes, light recoil (IMO), light, balanced and quick to handle. I'm a big fan, have both pump and semi-autos.

Good luck, no fun when it hurts to shoot!


----------



## trog

Benelli makes an ultra light 20 gauge auto that weighs in at 5.2 lbs - very hard to get and I believe shipment is arriving to US in about 1 week as I have one on backorder since the early part of Feb and was told in very early March it would be 5 weeks before they would be available in the US - holds three shots one in chamber and two in magazine tube - would be easy to hold in one hand and throw the bird and shoot - with the inertia system cleaning is a snap


----------



## MooseGooser

Miss Anderson:

I am going to get beat up for sayin this,, but,,, what the hell right?

In my opinion,, a light twenty,, even in an autoloader seems to ME to have more felt reciol that a heavier 12 with light loads in it.

Winchester makes 12 guage light recoil loads with 7 1/2 shot in them , that is fine with flyers..


I am very recoil sensitive... If I have a choice of gun to shoot for extended number of rounds,, I choose my Citori loadedwith MY reloads, that are very reduced loads, shooting only 3/4ounces of shot..Very little recoil..

In my opinion ,,where the twenty ga. autoloader really shines, is Pheasant hunting, its nice then to carry that light gun..


----------



## zoomngoldens

Thanks for the input. The reason I asked is I tried a friends 20 ga auto today (it is a CZ) and it felt like shooting a .22 after shooting my 12 ga O/U. The loads were very different, shooting#7 steel in the 12 and a very light dove load (all I had available) in the 20. It got me thinking maybe I need a new gun  Deb


----------



## Chuck Ward

Loads make a BIG difference!


----------



## DKR

I recently bought my first 20, it is a Benelli and so far it's great. So far I would highly recommend it.


----------



## huntinwithlabs

I LOVE the 20 gauge......but imho if you are looking to reduce recoil a 12 gauge gas gun with light loads is the way to go


----------



## Henlee

Felt recoil is effected by the weight of the gun, the oz. of shot in the shell and the velocity of the propellant coming out. Of the three reducing the amount of shot being used is the best way to reduce recoil, followed by the weight of the gun.


----------



## zoomngoldens

For those of you that made recommendations on changing loads, do you have a recommended commercial lead and steel load for pigeons and ducks? I will primarily be shooting fliers so that is my main concern. Thanks for all your help. Deb


----------



## DKR

Have you thought about a 28ga? I know several people who use them and love them. 

My brother has swiched to a 28 O/U for hunting exclusively. Recoil is almost nonexistant.


----------



## MooseGooser

zoomngoldens said:


> For those of you that made recommendations on changing loads, do you have a recommended commercial lead and steel load for pigeons and ducks? I will primarily be shooting fliers so that is my main concern. Thanks for all your help. Deb



The PRICE just makes my skin crawl,, but I suppose its the sign of the times.

But here ya go,, If you use these in a heavier12 ga gun, or a gas operatedautoloader, you will absolutly notice the difference..

I will caution you though, that SOME auto's wont cycle very light reduced loads. The pressures have to be up a bit to get the guns actions to function..

but anyways here is a link to winchesters low recoil, low noise ammo. We use 7 1/2 oz or 8 shot for duck flyers all the time . they work fine..


Just open up your choke.

http://www.midwayusa.com/product/29...arget-ammunition-12-gauge-2-3-4-7-8-oz-8-shot

Gooser


----------



## MooseGooser

The WORSE ammo you can use, in my opinion, is the cheapie "Promo" loads you see in Walmarts ect..

They are marketed as a light load, Ex: dove and Quail ect, but in actuality, they have a feet per second of over 1300 which means pressure is up there. They do this so those loads will function in autoloaders as well as break open guns and pumps.. I find the recoil of those factory loads really unpleasant.

For example:

Those factory loads MAY have pressures in the 9000 to 9500 psi range,, where as my reloads, that are very reduced, shoot only 3/4 oz of shot, develope only 4600 psi of pressue..

Those reloads of mine turn a heavier 12 gauge guns recoil into a 28 guage.


----------



## Clay Warren

My girlfriend shoots the Benelli M2 in 20 gauge. With 7 or 8 shot its like shooting a BB gun.


----------



## zoomngoldens

Thanks for all the info. I am going to try some of these different loads in my O/U and see how that changes the recoil. Plus I got info via PM about a different recoil pad system. I also will look for opportunities to try different auto loaders and see if there is one I like that feels and fits good. I am a lefty so I guess that may not be so easy. I don't mind adding a 20 gauge to my collection, but I hate to not shoot my 12 gauge that I really like.


----------



## SpinRetriever

zoomngoldens said:


> I had a very severe fracture of my arm a while back and shooting my 12 gauge O/U is now just downright painful. I am thinking of getting a 20 gauge autoloader for shooting fliers in our training group. Does anyone have recommendations for a decent one? I've only had O/Us so don't really know what to look at in an autoloader. Deb Anderson


Benelli any really and Franchi Affinity, which comes in a 20 gauge, black, compact model.


----------



## John Fields

Deb,
I would ask you to consider buying a 1100 28 gauge. You shoot the same load as a 20, you have the same fps as a 20, you can also get shells for all varieties of game including duck. you will never feel the shot going off.
I shoot everything but Geese with mine and it kills graveyard dead.

Good luck
Deuceman


----------



## Richard Davis

You may want to consider Winchester SX3 in 20 ga. Most 20 ga auto loaders come in 23/4 & 3 In. After arm heals you could use gun for hunting while having a soft shoting gun for flyers. Good luck.


----------



## Mustang251

Shoot a 1187 20 if know of anyone that has one I won a 1187 in raffle a few years ago and my SBE has been almost retired since the recoil is like shooting a 22 and it will handle the light loads where my SBE will not shoot all brands of light loads try one if you can before you buy the 1187 will not brake the bank either JMO Good luck.


----------



## Jennifer Henion

I have a 20ga Benelli Ultralight, which is very nice for carrying in the field. It's about 6 lbs, I think. But the powerful duck loads do pack a punch. My husband has the 12 ga Benelli Montrefeltro and it seems to have significantly less recoil - BUT it's also much heavier to carry and wield around. No way I could carry that thing for 2 or 3 hours.


----------



## priceskeet

Use a gas operatored auto. For less recoil it's best to use a 12 with light loads. 
A Benelli will kick more than a gas operatored gun 12 or 20.
Good luck


----------



## jeffstally

Benelli Montefeltro is a nice gun.


----------



## delduckdog

Look at Beretta A 400. I just got a 12 guage in this and it replaced a Benelli. Differnece is night and day in light shooting. Definately recommend a gas gun.


----------



## trog

My Benelli 20 gauge ultra light is still on back order excuse now is impounded shipment of 2 containers of ultra lights by customs.
see earlier post gun ordered and backordered around 1st of feb then told it would be here in early April - still no gun


----------



## jmay

My wife shoots a Remington 1187 supermag. She loves the gun. Never had any problems.


----------



## Titan

Bought a browning silver for my 13 year old last year and he loves it. Very light and no complaints on the recoil even with the slug barrel on it.


----------



## Buck Mann

Titan said:


> Bought a browning silver for my 13 year old last year and he loves it. Very light and no complaints on the recoil even with the slug barrel on it.


My nephew shoots one of these and it is an extremely nice gun. I borrowed it a few years ago for a duck hunting trip, after I had broken some ribs. Shooting 2 3/4 inch Hevi-Shot it was easy on the shoulder and ribs and was an excellent duck gun.

Buck


----------



## Captzig

Benelli would be my choice.


----------



## SCsurveyor

Benelli with mercury recoil reducer


----------



## my2ylws

We use a Benelli Ultra Light 20 all the time for shooting flyers using 7 1/2 and 8's. Recoil is barely noticeable. Get the Ultra Light, it's the nicest all around gun and worth the money.


----------



## traderchp

Chuck Ward said:


> Find someone with a Benelli 20 guage to try. They make 2 or 3 models in smaller sizes, light recoil (IMO), light, balanced and quick to handle. I'm a big fan, have both pump and semi-autos.
> 
> Good luck, no fun when it hurts to shoot!


I agree.. i bought my wife a Benelli Sport 2 and she loves it..


----------



## timn

I bought a benelli m2 and really like.


----------

